# "vpmsece3.dll" add-in error in Outlook 2003



## leometro (Sep 21, 2006)

I reinstalled Outlook 2003 recently for one of our users and, after configuring the settings for his account, closed the program and copied all of his backed-up Outlook data files which I had saved. After relaunching the program, however, I got an error message saying that a
Symantec Antivirus add-in named "vpmsece3.dll" could not be installed or
loaded and to click OK. The message suggested that I try using Detect & Repair to fix the problem, which I did, but I am still getting that error every time we launch the program. (Other than that, though, the program seems to be working fine.)

Anyone have any idea how to fix this problem?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Reinstall Symantec Antivirus.


----------



## leometro (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I already tried uninstalling and reinstalling Symantec Antivirus but it didn't work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## leometro (Sep 21, 2006)

Just to update: I found a solution on Symantec's website.

They have a "fix tool" you can download called "SavPluginUtil.exe". In ran this utility and clicked Yes to delete the "Extend.dat" file and the problem went away.


----------

